# Snapper Rapture



## The chumbucket (Jun 4, 2014)

On Thursday about 2:00 I couldn't stand it anymore, so I called my buddy Mike and talked him into making a late afternoon run to the "Snapper Rapture", my mangrove snapper hot spot about 25 miles offshore. We managed to get loaded up and on the water at 5:00 and anchored up on the spot by the time the sun was going down. 

The B-liner action was hot and we quickly got our limit as we waited for it to get completely dark with an almost full moon casting a soft light that would eventually turn on the mangrove snapper bite (we hoped). About an hour after the sun went down we started chumming and chunking, free lining cut bait in a cloud of chum and letting it go back and down with the current. 


Within a few minutes we boated several very nice mangrove snapper and even released several red snapper in the 15 to 20 lb range. By midnight we had all we needed and headed back to the barn. A great night on the water.


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow nice haul you got there chumbucket!:thumbup:


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yessir, fine day ya'll had!!! Congrats!


----------



## Catchemall (May 8, 2018)

Boy, those are magnum mangs!


----------



## Beachbum420 (Apr 19, 2018)

Mongo mangos!!


----------



## wrightackle (Oct 29, 2007)

Nothing like full moon fishing! Haven't done that in years but we used to wear them out like that back in the day. Put a light in the water and fish with live squid. Good to see someone still doing that. its about the only way to escape the triggerfish. From the looks of it you it didn't seem like you had too much of a problem with sharks.


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Awesome haul!


----------



## O-SEA-D (Jun 28, 2016)

Seems you got it figured out.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That’s how to do it..!!

It takes a lot of chum.


----------

